# Rapid breathing?



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

I think one of our young does may have a respiratory issue...again.
She is breathing fast like she's been running/playing, noticed this last night, but she was playing last night. Today she was laying down and stood up and was breathing like this. She sounds stuffy/a bit congested. 
Temp is 103.5, although her head from neck up feels really warm, body normal? She was laying with the others and might have been laying her head on them.

She received 2nd dose of wormer yesterday <Equimax>, as she was wormy.

We had some kind of virus come through a month ago that caused snotty noses and some had fevers - hit right after a major weather change. It's been very hot/humid the past several days, but it's not too bad right now, cloudy, breezy and 81w/humidity it feels like 86.

I am out of LA200, I can go pick some up, I went ahead and gave her PenG since that's the only thing I have on hand.
LA200 worked on the respiratory issue before. Should I stick with PenG for a few days and see if that helps, or just switch her over to LA200? I know PenG isn't a favorite for respiratory issues sometimes.

Anything else I should do? She's acting normal otherwise, eating, drinking and pooping fine.


----------



## loggyacreslivestock (Mar 5, 2013)

Nuflor or Resflor Gold would be better for respiratory issues.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

loggyacreslivestock said:


> Nuflor or Resflor Gold would be better for respiratory issues.


Aren't these Rx? 
I need something over the counter that I can get today. Thanks to my hubby taking the wrong bank card out of my purse, I can't recharge my cell phone today, and our vet is long distance/in another county  On top of that I have to take my truck to the mechanic in half an hour. The mechanic is literately right across the road from TSC. I can get something there.

Yes, I have lousy luck lol


----------



## loggyacreslivestock (Mar 5, 2013)

LOL. I know about luck. 
Yep, those are Rx. I am not sure which would be better, LA 200or Tylan. I know I have read on here before that Pen G won't work on pneumonia, just keeps it at bay. I use Auromycin crumbles in their feed if I see signs of respiratory issues. It works well if the goat isn't too sick already. I get that at TSC.


----------



## loggyacreslivestock (Mar 5, 2013)

According to this, they must be relatively similar in treatment. So if the LA 200 worked before, use it again.

http://www.tennesseemeatgoats.com/articles2/pneumonia06.html


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Thanks Julie I appreciate it. We've never had a goat with rapid breathing before. At least she is acting normal other wise, poor baby  I kind of thought she wasn't right last night <breathing>, but it was really hot and they'd been moving around, playing and eating, so I wasn't sure if I was just imagining things.

I am heading to mechanic now, so I'll pick up LA200.

If my luck ever changes I might jump for joy!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I like nuflor as well for treating respiratory issues. 

Have you listen to her lungs, are they raspy, any coughing?


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

I went to check on her this afternoon and she seemed fine. Didn't notice the rapid breathing, or congested sound. Just her sniffing in my ear every time I tried to listen to her lol
Her temp was 104.1 about 9pm, BUT it got very VERY hot today, 90 with a heat index around 100. Some of the warmest days we've had this year/warmest this poor baby has ever experienced.

She was acting normal, eating normal/drinking, etc. 

I didn't give her LA200 tonight, I figure I will get up early in the morning and see how she is doing, and start it tomorrow so the PenG can get out of her system. I know better than starting 1 and switching, but I was really afraid to wait and start her on something when I knew I needed to do something fast.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Put out electrolytes for your goats. During this heat I have both plain and electrolyte water. My goats have only been drinking the electrolyte water.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

You did right by waiting so the pen can get out of her system, good move.

Keep an eye on that temp, take it when the weather is cooler like the mornings or mid morning.

It could also be, she is having a rough time with the heat changes, some goats are more sensitive to it.
I find at times my goats are actually panting and breathing fast, when they have been out in the direct hot sun. 
They will come in and some will seek shade and water, then, are back out in it again after they regulate heat. 
It is a tough time after having nice spring weather to transitioning to summer heat.

One idea is to keep her from going out in direct sun in the heat of the day. Keep her in shade with plenty of water and feed her hay, that may help.

Electrolytes is a great idea, glad she is not breathing rapidly.


----------

